# Dryfall production rate?



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey guys, just sprayed my first exposed ceiling and it turned out great! I'm curious to compare my production rate compared to others with experience. I sprayed 55 gallons in about 6hrs. Is that about average? I'm sure with more time I can improve, but trying to gauge how I did.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Plenty respectable for the first go IMO. And if you got the job square and it's done then you did about as good as anybody else would have.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

STAR said:


> Hey guys, just sprayed my first exposed ceiling and it turned out great! I'm curious to compare my production rate compared to others with experience. I sprayed 55 gallons in about 6hrs. Is that about average? I'm sure with more time I can improve, but trying to gauge how I did.


Did you make less then you wanted? As much as you wanted? Or more then you wanted?


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

Our rate is based on 90 gallon per 8 hrs Sound like you were right there.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

wills fresh coat said:


> Did you make less then you wanted? As much as you wanted? Or more then you wanted?


I figured a day and half, so I did better than expected
Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

STAR said:


> I figured a day and half, so I did better than expected
> Thanks for the feedback guys!


Sounds like a winner then, good job


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

If you work 4 hour days, you were spot on :O


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

First time around I used black. Few days ago I sprayed some white, not as fast! The black is more forgiving!


----------

